# Crear Macro que genere Hojas Nuevas de Acuerdo a Datos



## rapidito78840 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hola a Todos;
Bueno como un servidor no sabe nada de macros, estoy pidiendo de favor si me pudieran ayudar con este archivo que deseo crear.
es para controlar la existencia de articulos, juntamente con sus entradas, salidas y a la vez que me de un reporte de sus costos.
Bueno para empezar tengo lo siguiente:
En la primera Hoja tengo que poner algunos datosInventarios de Existencias (2).xlsxBCDEFGHIJKL3NombredelaEmpresaClinicaVeterinariaChavarriaGuitarrasValenciana4Trompos5IDdelProducto1002(1)deAcuerdoalnombreycodigosecrearaunahojaAbanicos6DepartamentoArticulosMaderaperosolamenteunavez,yaquesiyaesta,soloAcordeones7NombredelProductoTromposreflejaralosmovimientosposterioresdeentradasJoyas8DescripcionEldecabezacoloradaosalidasManteles9ProveedorCasadelLagoMantas10RegistroporSalidas3opcionesparaguardarelregistro:InventarioCamisas11Cantidad225Entradas,SalidasTrapeadores12Costoaquivaelcosto(3)Jonas13Fecha24-Aug-2007(3)EsteCostosoloseactivaraparaInventariosoEntradas 14Factura235yaqueelcostodelassalidaslascalcularaautomaticamenteexcel 15Guardar?Si 16 17Siseponesi,Exceldebecrearunahojaparacadaproducto 18amenosqueyaexistalahoja,entoncessoloreflejaralas 19entradasosalidasdependiendodelaopcionpuestaenelrenglon 20deREGISTROPOR Hoja1

1.-La hoja que creara, sera en base al codigo y el nombre del articulo, poniendole el nombre a la hoja con el nombre del articulo

2.-En "registro por" aqui se desplegan 3 opciones
a) Inventarios
B) Entradas
c) Salidas
uno mismo pondra de acuerdo a una lista desplegable (hecha de antemano en el archivo ) cual de ellas se elegira

3.-En el renglon de "Costo" este solo se activara, cuando uno haya escogido " Inventarios o Entradas"  entonces se podra poner cualquier numero en pesos, porque si  se escogio "SALIDAS"  no podra poner cantidad, ya que este costo lo calculara automaticamente excel , en la hoja correspondiente al producto especificado de acuerdo a lo que explico en la " Hoja Muestra"  llamada " trompos"

4.-En el Renglon "Guardar" si la persona elige "SI" entonces automaticamente se creara la Hoja del producto  o se grabara las entradas o salidas del mismo en caso de que la hoja ya exista, esto se hara para generar el movimiento deseado.

UNA VEZ CREADA LA HOJA DEL PRODUCTO, suponemos que ya esta:<SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://www.interq.or.jp/sun/puremis/colo/popup.js"></SCRIPT><CENTER><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid" bgColor=#0c266b colSpan=11><TABLE width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left><FONT color=white>Microsoft Excel - Inventarios de Existencias (2).xlsx</FONT></TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: #ffffff; FONT-FAMILY: caption" align=right>___Running: 12.0 : OS =</FONT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 25px" bgColor=#d4d0c8 colSpan=11><TABLE width="100%" align=center border=0 VALIGN="MIDDLE"><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: caption">(<U>F</U>)ile (<U>E</U>)dit (<U>V</U>)iew (<U>I</U>)nsert (<U>O</U>)ptions (<U>T</U>)ools (<U>D</U>)ata (<U>W</U>)indow (<U>H</U>)elp (<U>A</U>)bout</TD><TD vAlign=center align=right><FORM name=formCb285793><INPUT onclick='window.clipboardData.setData("Text",document.formFb506491.sltNb910359.value);' type=button value="Copy Formula" name=btCb963142></FORM></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid" bgColor=white colSpan=11><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><FORM name=formFb506491><TD style="WIDTH: 60px" align=middle bgColor=white><SELECT onchange="document.formFb506491.txbFb548867.value = document.formFb506491.sltNb910359.value" name=sltNb910359><OPTION value==C6+D6-E6 selected>F6<OPTION value==F6+D7-E7>F7<OPTION value==D7*G7>J7<OPTION value==F7+D8-E8>F8<OPTION value==D8*G8>J8<OPTION value==F8+D9-E9>F9<OPTION value==E9*G9>K9<OPTION value==F9+D10-E10>F10<OPTION value==D10*G10>J10<OPTION value==F10+D11-E11>F11<OPTION value==D11*G11>J11<OPTION value==F11+D12-E12>F12<OPTION value==E12*G12>K12<OPTION value==F12+D13-E13>F13<OPTION value==E13*G13>K13</OPTION></SELECT></TD><TD align=right width="3%" bgColor=#d4d0c8>*=*</TD><TD align=left bgColor=white><INPUT size=80 value==C6+D6-E6 name=txbFb548867></TD></FORM></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>B</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>C</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>D</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>E</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>F</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>G</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>H</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>I</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>J</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>K</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>2</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Proveedor</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Casa del Lago</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD


----------



## rapidito78840 (Aug 24, 2007)

Inventarios de Existencias (2).xlsxBCDEFGHIJKL2ProveedorCasadelLago3NombredelProductoTrompos4CostoTotalCostoTotal5IDdelProductoInventarioInicialEntradas(1)Salidas(2)Existencias(3)CostoFechaFacturaEntradas(1)Salidas(2)61002505040.5001-Ago-200771002257545.5002-Ago-2007A-87241,137.50810023010550.0009-Ago-2007A-88011,500.0091002109550.0010-Ago-2007234500.0010100212522055.5012-Ago-2007A-88346,937.5011100220042060.5014-Ago-2007A-896512,100.0012100220022060.5024-Ago-200723512,100.001310022519555.5024-Ago-20072351,387.5014151617LaventaRegistradaconlaFactura235fueron225articulos18lasalidatendraqueseralmetodoUEPS,estoquieredecirquesecalcularan19primero200piezasalultimovalorqueentraron:200x60.50=12,100.0020luegolasotrasrestantes25x55.00=1,387.50Trompos

5.-Se creara una Hoja nueva nombrandola como se llama el Producto " trompos"
6.- Arriba debera decir el Proveedor y el nombre del producto
7.-Afectara todas las entradas y salidas  del mismo producto
8.-Cuando sea una entrada, tendremos que poner el costo en la hoja primera en la que se guarda el registro
8.-Pero cuando sea una "SALIDA" entonces excel calculara el costo y lo prondra automaticamente, debiendo dar salida a la mercancia al ultimo precio de los ultimos productos que hayan entrado HASTA ACABARSELOS y luego seguira con los demas
8- si todavia no se acaban y vuelven a entrar mas, entonces cuando haya una nueva salida debera ser al precio de LA ULTIMA ENTRADA de los ULTIMOS PRODUCTOS  que hayan entrado

9-Si ya fue creada una hoja, entonces al momento de guardar otra entrada, esta debera ser guardada en la hoja que ya esta creada con el mismo producto y el mismo codigo


----------



## rapidito78840 (Aug 24, 2007)

Tambien debera haber UNA SOLA HOJA llamada 'TOTAL MENSUAL"

esta reflejara las Entradas y Salidas por Mes, DE TODOS LOS PRODUCTOS  ( todas las hojas que se hayan creado, no importa codigos o nombres ) 

esta cantidad debera ser en MONEDA  ( no en existencias )

solo se tendra que poner manualmente amero arriba el *año*, y los totales de cada mes buscaran y sumaran  todas las entradas y salidas de acuerdo a su fecha de todas las hojas que se tengan de todos los productos.Inventarios de Existencias (2).xlsxBCDEFGHIJ23AO2007Aquisolosecambiaraelaoadesear4MESENTRADASSALIDAS5ENERO6FEBRERO7MARZO8ABRIL9MAYOestascolumnassolosumaranentradas10JUNIOysalidastotalesqueafectenalMESyalAO11JULIOdeTODOeltotaldePRODUCTOS12AGOSTO21,675.0013,987.50noimportaelnombreoelcodigo13SEPTIEMBRE---oseasumaraeltotaldeentradasy14OCTUBREsalidasdetodaslashojasquese15NOVIEMBREcrearonparacadaproducto16DICIEMBRE17Total Mensual

Se que es mucho trabajo, pero requiero de su ayuda, ya que se que con macros es mas facil hacer todo esto ( ya que manualmente seria muy complicado )
Un servidor trabaja con Excel 2007, y deveras les agradecere su ayuda desinteresada con esto.
saludos y en espera . . . 
rapidito78840


----------

